# Plz Help cruze wont start. (After replacing transmission)



## kafelik (Mar 22, 2020)

Vehicle ran hot, air conditioning shut down because of high temperature, shut vehicle off , then attempted to begin vehicle to include water, presently it won't turn over. What could be the issue?
Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## noniaunty4 (Jun 5, 2020)

kafelik said:


> Vehicle ran hot, air conditioning shut down because of high temperature, shut vehicle off , then attempted to begin vehicle to include water, presently it won't turn over. What could be the issue?


Even I am facing this issue did you found the solution yet?

Regards,


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kafelik said:


> Vehicle ran hot, air conditioning shut down because of high temperature, shut vehicle off , then attempted to begin vehicle to include water, presently it won't turn over. What could be the issue?
> Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


Here are a few of the possible fixes depending on what is actually wrong:

1. Check your coolant level. The system may not have been "burped" completely. Refill as needed. Nice reply by Jblackburn to a similar issue. If you are able too, pressurize your cooling system to find any extraneous leaks.
2. Use an app like Torque or a ScanGauge etc to see the actual coolant temp.
3. Make sure the water outlet is not cracked
4. See if the thermostat is working - see video 3 below for place to check.
5. Determine whether or not the water pump is leaking. There is a TSB for this for some models


Both temp sensors:




or




or


----------



## crocoyes1 (Jul 25, 2020)

There are really two main ways that a vehicle will not start. The first and most common is when it won’t turn over. This just means that the engine doesn’t move when you turn the key. The second way that your Cruze won’t start is when the engine turns when you engage the starter, but it won’t fire and run on its own.


----------



## crocoyes2 (Jul 25, 2020)

There can be many reasons why your Cruze won’t start. But, there are less things to troubleshoot than if it were cranking but will not start.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

crocoyes2 said:


> There can be many reasons why your Cruze won’t start. But, there are less things to troubleshoot than if it were cranking but will not start.


Welcome Aboard!
Your first message is awaiting Moderator approval, but there is something currently wrong with the approval queue and we are awaiting a fix.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 0738179193 (Oct 28, 2020)

esr04d said:


> I have a 12 cruze eco that was running fine then I replaced the trans an first time I turned the key after trans was put in it started for a sec then stalled. After that when I tried to start it again it cranks over but really slow. Thought it was the battery so I got a new one an same thing then I got a new starter an that did make it crank alil faster but still wont start. Also I havent filled the clutch fluid yet after replacing trans an throw out bearing but that shouldn't stop the car from starting. If anybody has any ideas or had the same thing happen plz lmk.


----------

